# Found on KIJIJI



## alman (Oct 22, 2017)

not bad material for some projects, , , 
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-business-industrial/calgary/lathe-milling-machining-steel-metal/1307069394


----------



## WadeA (Oct 22, 2017)

I talked to the guy this morning and he is not to interested in selling individual pieces. 
Is anyone else interesed in some?
I only meed a few pieces myself.
Canuk


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2017)

well that suks !


----------



## PeterT (Oct 22, 2017)

Some of the boys on this forum got in on the pallet of 4140 logs a while back, so possibly you could buy smaller quantity with a wanted request? The other alloys & dimensions on Kijiji ad would be a bit harder to source depending on what you had your eye on.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 22, 2017)

from the list, I'd pay about 200 for all of it.  Much of it is not that usable (holes in it, and unusual sizes, flame cutting)


----------



## Janger (Nov 26, 2017)

WadeA said:


> I talked to the guy this morning and he is not to interested in selling individual pieces.
> Is anyone else interesed in some?
> I only meed a few pieces myself.
> Canuk



https://www.kijiji.ca/v-business-in...g-machine-machining-steel-material/1307070751

What about this pile instead? I’d like two of those blocks. If 3 other people were interested that would be $70 each.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 26, 2017)

I'd go in for a share!


----------



## WadeA (Nov 26, 2017)

I would like the two smaller blocks only because I think they are the only ones that would fit in my little bandsaw

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander (Nov 26, 2017)

I am interested in this $70 sounds ok to me


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm interested as well, probably late to the party though.  Use me if there are not enough people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Nov 27, 2017)

Ok everybody confirm you’re in for $70 and I’ll call the guy tonight.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 27, 2017)

im in


----------



## WadeA (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm in.
Wade

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Nov 27, 2017)

@Dabbler   ?  In?


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 27, 2017)

yes!!!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 28, 2017)

In 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 28, 2017)

In if there is a space, understand if slots full


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi all - I’m meeting the guy after dinner today. We can distribute eves or weekend. 
Kevin - I’ll see what can be done. 
John


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 28, 2017)

Need help with transport? Give me a call!


----------



## Janger (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks John! After dinnner? Meet me at my place - we could take my truck. 6:30? 7? 

@kevin.decelles in his other ad he has some other square stock. Want me to try to get two of those? $70?


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 28, 2017)

Sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for sourcing the metal:  what a find!


----------



## Janger (Nov 28, 2017)

ok Wade, Kevin, Alex....
I've got two nice hunks of A36 for each of you. Bill is $60 each. PM me for my address. After work or this weekend...?


----------

